# Is this teat show legal??



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Never seen one like this before. The smaller secondary teat is a split/fish teat. It's not on the ABGA teat chart.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it have an orifice?
One of my girls has oh maybe a half inch split but there is no orifice in that one and they do not consider it a teat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know. An orifice in the split teat? Since she has a normal teat and the split teat is secondary, I guess I tend to think that she would pass.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There should be no orifice in the split one to pass.
.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, ok. Thanks Nancy. Sounds like it will depend on the judges eye-site then.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I would say it doesn't matter if there is an orifice or 2 on that one being the extra it will still pass in my opinion.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My thoughts too. That would be great. :thumb:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that on one of your new babies. What causes something like that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Is that on one of your new babies. What causes something like that.


She's a December baby. Teat problems just pop up sometimes, even when both the sire and dam have clean teats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure can. 

It is acceptable if the smaller teat doesn't go past 50% of the length of the main teat.
ABGA standards to the right of the teat chart the writing area, states this. :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, but the split teat and the main teat are separated though. It would be a #2 on the teat chart, but the non-functional or smaller teat is a split teat. If she had only a split teat (like #12), then the split would need to be at least 50% for it to be legal. But that's not the case here since she has one normal functional teat and a split teat as the secondary teat. 

I'm feeling pretty confident that she will pass.  Thanks guys.


----------

